# TiVo Roamio (T6) no MoCA what am I missing?



## SVTSkippy (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello all. I have searched and can't find the answer I am looking for. I have Atlantic Broadband (ABB) Cable and want to add TiVo T6. I currently own my Surfboard Modem non-MoCA. I called and wanted to get just the TiVo box and not rent their subpar MoCA Modem. They told me I can't I had to use their MoCA Modem. Here is the twist. 

My boss has the ABB TiVo and connected straight to Ethernet Zero MoCA and has been running it 1.5 years this way zero issues and can broadcast to iPads and what not.

Another friend has the same setup Zero MoCA modem/Adapter and has been running the T6 this way for 6-8 months.

I have asked 7 different people in support and sales as to why I need MoCA and what am I missing. Each person gives different answer from Ethernet port is not soldiered in to ABB sends out a signal to kill non-MoCA connections to you can't use iPads with it if you don't use MoCA. Well so far we have proved all the answers wrong.

Is it just a sales pitch and they have to sell it as a package bundle? I just feel if you have run it with zero MoCA for over a year with zero issues then MoCA is not a must. So if it is not a must does it gain me anything.

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Skippy, your questions are all over the place and make no sense to me...have you seen:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501722


----------



## SVTSkippy (Feb 24, 2015)

heifer624 said:


> Skippy, your questions are all over the place and make no sense to me...have you seen:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501722


 I apologize. Just basically two questions. Thank you for the link I will reread it but here is the short of my questions.

1.) With ABB TiVo Roamio (T6) do you have to use MoCA as ABB claims.

2.) If you can and run straight Ethernet do you lose anything (talking to other TiVos around the house or watching on iPad)?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The T6 is essentially the same as retail Roamio Plus. Cable companies that use the T6 do sometimes cripple some software features, like the streaming apps, but they are the same hardware. I seriously doubt that your cable company would cripple the ethernet port on the T6, but it is theoretically possible. Hopefully someone will be able to give you a more definitive answer than that.

You could just have them come hook up the T6, and once the tech gets there you can probably persuade him to try hooking it up through ethernet first. If it works, you should be fine without their MoCA modem. If he refuses, you could always just let him hook it up through MoCA and then after he is gone you can try switching it over to ethernet. If it works, you can just return their modem to them and use your own. If you are able to use ethernet rather than MoCA, you won't lose any functionality. An internet connection is an internet connection as far as the TiVo is concerned. 

Alternatively, you could just buy a retail Roamio Plus and get a CableCard from your cable company and install it yourself.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I would imagine you could use any box that you like BUT you would need a cable-card and a way to connect each box to the Internet. They I'm sure push the MoCA device because it makes the Mini a much easier install for them. You'll have I'm sure additional cable-card charges for each device that isn't a Mini.

The ABB VOD isn't likely available to any TiVo box except the product they offer. They mention using any TiVo box but seem to imply no VOD except on their T6, Mini and Preview. Could they use the MoCA for the VOD on all other devices than the T6? Maybe.

If they get you into their modem, DVR and associated equipment their support effort is certainly easier to control.


----------



## SVTSkippy (Feb 24, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The T6 is essentially the same as retail Roamio Plus. Cable companies that use the T6 do sometimes cripple some software features, like the streaming apps, but they are the same hardware. I seriously doubt that your cable company would cripple the ethernet port on the T6, but it is theoretically possible. Hopefully someone will be able to give you a more definitive answer than that.
> 
> You could just have them come hook up the T6, and once the tech gets there you can probably persuade him to try hooking it up through ethernet first. If it works, you should be fine without their MoCA modem. If he refuses, you could always just let him hook it up through MoCA and then after he is gone you can try switching it over to ethernet. If it works, you can just return their modem to them and use your own. If you are able to use ethernet rather than MoCA, you won't lose any functionality. An internet connection is an internet connection as far as the TiVo is concerned.
> 
> Alternatively, you could just buy a retail Roamio Plus and get a CableCard from your cable company and install it yourself.


Ok I think I will just do the have them install it. Then I remove the modem swap MAC addresses back and return the Modem. That is how a few other people have done it. I was just wondering if their is anything I am missing if I will lose capabilities or if they will kill it down the road.

Thanks for yalls help.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

SVTSkippy said:


> Ok I think I will just do the have them install it. Then I remove the modem swap MAC addresses back and return the Modem. That is how a few other people have done it. I was just wondering if their is anything I am missing if I will lose capabilities or if they will kill it down the road.
> 
> Thanks for yalls help.


You're planning on a single T6 OR maybe some Mini supplemental devices also?


----------



## SVTSkippy (Feb 24, 2015)

WVZR1 said:


> You're planning on a single T6 OR maybe some Mini supplemental devices also?


Jut a single but would like to stream to iPads.

Just grinds my gears that they wont let me get just the TiVo and then feed you bogus info on why it won't work.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

SVTSkippy said:


> Jut a single but would like to stream to iPads.
> 
> Just grinds my gears that they wont let me get just the TiVo and then feed you bogus info on why it won't work.


Well it's perhaps the way that you interpret what they're telling you OR maybe the way the "local" has interpreted it. They need to be very concerned about the support which they'll need to be prepared to offer "to all" and NOT just the few.

There's no where in the TiVo FAQS that they publish where there's the requirement for their modem as well as the T6 BUT they do explain the function of the supplemental Mini and explain MoCA pretty well.

Aside from the VOD I can't see where there wouldn't be maybe where you're better served by just doing a retail Roamio and their cable-card.

Do you also have their VOICE?


----------



## SVTSkippy (Feb 24, 2015)

WVZR1 said:


> Well it's perhaps the way that you interpret what they're telling you OR maybe the way the "local" has interpreted it. They need to be very concerned about the support which they'll need to be prepared to offer "to all" and NOT just the few.
> 
> There's no where in the TiVo FAQS that they publish where there's the requirement for their modem as well as the T6 BUT they do explain the function of the supplemental Mini and explain MoCA pretty well.
> 
> ...


No I don't have their Voice. I just have one of the faster internet packages and one DVR HD Box.

I have simply asked high end local business managers and then Tech support can I get Just the TiVo box and set it up myself. I have security video camera's, additional access points and so on around the house and don't want someone else coming in that does not know my network to come in and start making changes. Their answers have been:

1.) The Ethernet card is not in there it is just a hole. (Not True as boss is running his through Ethernet)
2.) iPads won't work (Not true boss uses iPad but not sure about mini TiVos)
3.) TiVo/ABB sends out a signal to kill non MoCA setups every so often.
4.) I don't know I was just told it just doesn't work. 
5.) And I think the most legit one We have to order it as a bundle.

Maybe I am being difficult about this but if I am paying $200+ a month and I want to rent just a TiVo box then they should let me unless their is a legit reason that is can not be done. I will check into buying a box outright and see if they will let me rent just the card.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

SVTSkippy said:


> No I don't have their Voice. I just have one of the faster internet packages and one DVR HD Box.
> 
> I have simply asked high end local business managers and then Tech support can I get Just the TiVo box and set it up myself. I have security video camera's, additional access points and so on around the house and don't want someone else coming in that does not know my network to come in and start making changes. Their answers have been:
> 
> ...


Personally, if you are going to rent it anyway... Just pick up a retail Roamio and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

SVTSkippy said:


> No I don't have their Voice. I just have one of the faster internet packages and one DVR HD Box.
> 
> I have simply asked high end local business managers and then Tech support can I get Just the TiVo box and set it up myself. I have security video camera's, additional access points and so on around the house and don't want someone else coming in that does not know my network to come in and start making changes. Their answers have been:
> 
> ...


Where are you located? That seems to generally be the information that's not provided and maybe there's actually USERS here that share the provider and also the same area. What brand of boxes are used in your area?


----------



## SVTSkippy (Feb 24, 2015)

I am in Aiken, SC. I talked to one guy and it is either rent their TiVo T6 for $10 or buy your own out right and rent the CableCARD for $7/mth and the TiVo services for $13/mth. So $20/mth to own your own or $10/mth to rent.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I don't think they can charge you for the first cable-card legally, can they?

On comcast, I get a discount for using my own equipment, plus the cable card is free...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

SVTSkippy said:


> I am in Aiken, SC. I talked to one guy and it is either rent their TiVo T6 for $10 or buy your own out right and rent the CableCARD for $7/mth and the TiVo services for $13/mth. So $20/mth to own your own or $10/mth to rent.


$10 a month for a TiVo? That sounds oddly low to me, if that is what it is then it seems to be a great deal.

What do they charge for you to add a Mini? (You likely cannot mix a retail mini with a cable provided TiVo) But at just $10 a month - shoot, you could just add a second full Roamio!

If I were the OP doing the setup, I would have the cable company set me up with their modem and and get everything working. He could then play around with his configuration adding a personally owned modem, et al. Once he is satisfied with his setup, he can send the cable company modem back.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

h2oskierc said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think they can charge you for the first cable-card legally, can they?
> 
> On comcast, I get a discount for using my own equipment, plus the cable card is free...


Sure they can. TWC charges for the first CableCard. The reason Comcast doesn't do it is because they include the price of equipment in the total price of the service. Companies like TWC that break out the equipment fees as line item charges can do whatever they want and don't have to give you any sort of user-owned equipment discount. They just have to remove the line-item change.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Sure they can. TWC charges for the first CableCard. The reason Comcast doesn't do it is because they include the price of equipment in the total price of the service. Companies like TWC that break out the equipment fees as line item charges can do whatever they want and don't have to give you any sort of user-owned equipment discount. They just have to remove the line-item change.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## SVTSkippy (Feb 24, 2015)

bradleys said:


> $10 a month for a TiVo? That sounds oddly low to me, if that is what it is then it seems to be a great deal.
> 
> What do they charge for you to add a Mini? (You likely cannot mix a retail mini with a cable provided TiVo) But at just $10 a month - shoot, you could just add a second full Roamio!
> 
> If I were the OP doing the setup, I would have the cable company set me up with their modem and and get everything working. He could then play around with his configuration adding a personally owned modem, et al. Once he is satisfied with his setup, he can send the cable company modem back.


At this time they are charging for TiVo the same price as they are charging for the normal Motorola DVR. It may only be for the first short while as we have only Had TiVo offered by ABB in our area since Jan 2014.

I think I am going to move my Modem from the bedroom to the living room. Have them come out and set it up. As soon as he is done I will unhook it move it back to the bedroom and get the Ethernet working and return the MoCA router. Just wish they would quit BSing me and rent me just the darn Box.


----------

